# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Armotion, autonomous, mobile robotic device for the rehabilitation of the upper limb, Reha Technology AG, Olten, Solothurn, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Reha Technology AG

----------


## Airicist

Armotion - Product video 

 Published on Jun 2, 2014




> The Armotion is a unique, autonomous, mobile robotic device for the rehabilitation of the upper limb. Through patient optimized settings and a variety of functional exercises, the Armotion reaches the maximum effectiveness in neurological and orthopedic rehabilitation.
> 
> Key Benefits
> 
> Our end-effector device revolutionizes upper limb rehabilitation therapy.
> 
> Patients benefit from
> • Passive and active assistive therapy options
> • Real-time feedback and game-like exercises
> ...

----------

